# 14X7 REVERSED TRU SPOKE CLASSICS



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

14X7 REV TRU SPOKE CLASSICS WITH CAPS ALL OG!!! I GOT EM FROM ROLLINAROUND HERE ON LL, CHECK HIS OLD TOPIC AND ILL GET PICS POSTED LATER ON, PM SERIOUS OFFERS ONLY PLEASE, THANKS


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

>


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

>


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

THANKS TO THE HOMIE SAUL FOR POSTING THE PICS FOR ME!!


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

dammm.........ill let this guy here in az know....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 13 2008, 07:26 PM~11853477
> *dammm.........ill let this guy here in az know....
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Oct 19 2008, 01:45 PM~11910483
> *:uh:
> *


  wut happen bro? why u selling them? how much?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Oct 19 2008, 09:46 PM~11914323
> *  wut happen bro? why u selling them?  how much?
> *


NOTHING, JUST CLEARING OUT INVENTORY, PM SENT


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Oct 20 2008, 04:04 PM~11921189
> *
> *


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

price? they fit a 64 galaxie?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 21 2008, 08:43 PM~11935613
> *price? they fit a 64 galaxie?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

HOW MUCH?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@Oct 22 2008, 07:43 PM~11945932
> *HOW MUCH?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

??????????????????????


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

whats crakin homie


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 27 2008, 08:25 PM~11990024
> *whats crakin homie
> *


NOTHING BROTHER, AND YOU??


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

whats up ry?


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

how much......


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Oct 28 2008, 08:18 PM~12000505
> *how much......
> *


PM SENT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 27 2008, 10:36 PM~11991510
> *whats up ry?
> *


NOTHIN MUCH ROB, AND YOU??


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> >
> 
> 
> nice.........


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Oct 28 2008, 08:22 PM~12000573
> *nice.........
> *


those would look good in the 60 ryan :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Oct 30 2008, 04:59 PM~12018818
> *those would look good in the 60 ryan :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OH YES THEY WOULD :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

shit i might have to hustle sum cash for these rims...lols...i might just get them... :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 1 2008, 09:12 PM~12036259
> *shit i might have to hustle sum cash for these rims...lols...i might just get them... :0
> *


LMK


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

ill keep in touch ry....thanks...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 1 2008, 09:17 PM~12036295
> *ill keep in touch ry....thanks...
> *


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

still got them.........


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

TTT for Big RY :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Nov 6 2008, 09:02 AM~12079291
> *still got them.........
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Nov 6 2008, 01:23 PM~12081292
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


HOW MUCH YOU ASKIN


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 6 2008, 06:02 PM~12083874
> *HOW MUCH YOU ASKIN
> *


pm sent


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Nov 8 2008, 08:51 AM~12098037
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

how much?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos37_@Nov 14 2008, 08:35 AM~12154831
> *how much?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

TTT for RY :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

THANKS BRO


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

PM me the price homie and what bolt pattern?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Nov 15 2008, 08:25 PM~12167978
> *PM me the price homie and what bolt pattern?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SE_KEFE (Mar 5, 2008)

Whats the bolt pattern on those? Price shipped to 84097? PM me bro.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SE_KEFE_@Nov 19 2008, 05:44 AM~12199064
> *Whats the bolt pattern on those?  Price shipped to 84097?  PM me bro.
> *


PM SENT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE RY


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 20 2008, 10:47 PM~12217351
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE RY
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

ttt you guys NEED these.. 

nice deal, just wont work on my car


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

iam gonna get them fuckers...watch...... :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 24 2008, 07:56 PM~12247801
> *iam gonna get them fuckers...watch...... :0
> *


LMK


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 24 2008, 07:56 PM~12247801
> *iam gonna get them fuckers...watch...... :0
> *


hno:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

ALSO HAVE 4 NOS CLASSIC CAPS IN MINT SHAPE FROM 81, MINT!!


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

price and bolt pat shipped to 67502


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Dec 4 2008, 05:07 PM~12337869
> *price and bolt pat shipped to 67502
> *


PM SENT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 4 2008, 06:02 PM~12337837
> *ALSO HAVE 4 NOS CLASSIC CAPS IN MINT SHAPE FROM 81, MINT!!
> *


What happend with these??


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Dec 7 2008, 08:37 PM~12363689
> *What happend with these??
> *


SITTING RIGHT HERE ON MY SHELF :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Dec 10 2008, 05:06 PM~12392583
> *
> *


HEY ERIC WHATS HAPPENING? :biggrin: SOON BUDDY, VERY SOON!! :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Oct 28 2008, 09:22 PM~12000573
> *nice.........
> *


very clean :thumbsup:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 10 2008, 04:30 PM~12393378
> *HEY ERIC WHATS HAPPENING? :biggrin: SOON BUDDY, VERY SOON!! :biggrin:
> *


No problem...Big Ry :thumbsup: The 58 ain't going anywhere :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 8 2008, 04:57 PM~12371796
> *SITTING RIGHT HERE ON MY SHELF :biggrin:
> *


Send them over with that colorbar you got, they can sit on my shelf!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 12 2008, 05:20 PM~12415104
> *Send them over with that colorbar you got, they can sit on my shelf!
> *


WE CAN DO THAT :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:0


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

PM me the price ...............


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Dec 16 2008, 09:49 AM~12444497
> *PM me the price ...............
> *


PM SENT


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

Can you PM me a price?
Thanks


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetsupraz_@Dec 16 2008, 03:46 PM~12447663
> *Can you PM me a price?
> Thanks
> *


PM SENT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

HAVE 4 MINT OG CLASSIC CAPS AS WELL,PM IF INTERESTED


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 17 2008, 07:18 PM~12460196
> *HAVE 4 MINT OG CLASSIC CAPS AS WELL,PM IF INTERESTED
> *



:0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 18 2008, 05:38 PM~12468801
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

O.G TRU CLASSIC CAPS


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

IN MINT CONDITION THESE ARE RYANS NOT MINE AM POSTING PICS FOR HIM


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 18 2008, 08:13 PM~12470250
> *O.G TRU CLASSIC CAPS
> 
> 
> ...


JUST UNWRAPPED AFTER 20 YRS!! IN THIS PIC, NOT EVEN DUSTED OFF YET,LOL


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

ohhh my fucking.....g()d.....beautiful..............................................


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 18 2008, 08:16 PM~12470286
> *IN MINT CONDITION THESE ARE RYANS NOT MINE AM POSTING PICS FOR HIM
> 
> 
> ...


THERE IS A LITTLE NEWSPAPER STILL ON THE CAPS THAT GOT STUCK TO THEM AS I UNWRAPPED THEM IF YOU WERE WONDERING!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

THANKS TO MY HOMIE SAUL FOR POSTING PICS!! ALWAYS MUCH APPRECIATED HOMIE!!


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 18 2008, 08:20 PM~12470345
> *THANKS TO MY HOMIE SAUL FOR POSTING PICS!! ALWAYS MUCH APPRECIATED HOMIE!!
> *


ANYTIME HOMIE THESE CAPS AND THOSE RIMS DAAAAAAYYUUM IF I DIDNT HAVE A SET THESE WOULD OF BEEN GONE SINCE DAY ONE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 18 2008, 08:25 PM~12470394
> *ANYTIME HOMIE THESE CAPS AND THOSE RIMS DAAAAAAYYUUM IF I DIDNT HAVE A SET THESE WOULD OF BEEN GONE SINCE DAY ONE
> *


 :biggrin: I KNOW THATS RIGHT!!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 18 2008, 07:18 PM~12470323
> *THERE IS A LITTLE NEWSPAPER STILL ON THE CAPS THAT GOT STUCK TO THEM AS I UNWRAPPED THEM IF YOU WERE WONDERING!!
> *



how about a price on rims and caps


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 18 2008, 09:07 PM~12470850
> *how about a price on rims and caps
> *


PM SENT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 20 2008, 07:02 PM~12485342
> *
> *


WHATS UP SAMMY??


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

somebody buy these wheels there well worth the money its funny i always have a list of people asking me for tru classics now that theres some for sale with clean caps everyone hides :nono: :no: :rant: :angry: lets put them on ebay ryan the japs will buy these clean wheels in a heart beat those ugly crossed wires on ebay are at 700 right now and those things are curbed bad these are mint


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Dec 20 2008, 09:11 PM~12486094
> *somebody buy these wheels there well worth the money its funny i always have a list of people asking me for tru classics now that theres some for sale with clean caps everyone hides  :nono:  :no:  :rant:  :angry: lets put them on ebay ryan the japs will buy these clean wheels in a heart beat those ugly crossed wires on ebay are at 700 right now and those things are curbed bad these are mint
> *


LETS DO IT :biggrin: SOMEONE WILL COME UP


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

AND COME UP BIG!!


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 holly shit....... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 20 2008, 09:32 PM~12486265
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 holly shit....... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofakindpaint (Sep 16, 2005)

what's the price on rims and caps


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

lols.....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Dec 20 2008, 10:22 PM~12486738
> *what's the price on rims and caps
> *


PM SENT


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Dec 20 2008, 09:30 PM~12486248
> *LETS DO IT :biggrin:  SOMEONE WILL COME UP
> *


the 2 sets i have listed in the past on ebay the japs bought them quick :cheesy:


----------



## hanks16 (Jul 15, 2005)

how much shipped to chula vista 91911


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

put them on ebay ry...fuck it here....


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:rant:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

Big RY :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Dec 23 2008, 01:07 PM~12508347
> *Big RY :biggrin:
> *


HOW ARE YA BRAA!! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## ndogg801 (Jun 16, 2008)

What's the ticket on these?


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ndogg801_@Dec 25 2008, 06:04 PM~12526318
> *What's the ticket on these?
> *


RIMS 750.00/ RIMS AND TRU CLASSIC CAPS 1100.00


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

Happy New Year Big Ry :biggrin: 

TTT for 2009


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by specspec_@Dec 31 2008, 10:21 AM~12569357
> *Happy New Year Big Ry :biggrin:
> 
> TTT for 2009
> *


YOU TOO ERIC, HAVE A GREAT 09


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

HAVE 4 OG TRU CLASSIC MEDALLION CAPS FOR THESE AS WELL, LMK IF INTERESTED IN WHEELS AND CAPS.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

CLEAN CLASSICS AND CAPS WITH MEDALLIONS :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 2 2009, 12:00 AM~12582108
> *CLEAN CLASSICS AND CAPS WITH MEDALLIONS :0  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


FOR SALE, HIT ME UP IF INTERESTED  (THANKS AGAIN FOR THE PICS HOMIE)


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

THEN YOU CAN ROLL LIKE THIS


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 2 2009, 12:07 AM~12582142
> *THEN YOU CAN ROLL LIKE THIS
> 
> 
> ...


LET A PLAYA PLAY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

OR LIKE THIS


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 2 2009, 12:13 AM~12582190
> *OR LIKE THIS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 2 2009, 12:00 AM~12582108
> *CLEAN CLASSICS AND CAPS WITH MEDALLIONS :0  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


FOR SALE!! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

omg.......beautiful.... :tears:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 2 2009, 12:46 PM~12584957
> *TTT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 2 2009, 01:22 PM~12585178
> *:wave:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

WHATS HAPPENING HOMIE????


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

dam big RY these look good almost thinking about rolling these even might have to get of the 13s :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 1 2009, 11:07 PM~12582142
> *THEN YOU CAN ROLL LIKE THIS
> 
> 
> ...


*Or like 









Mike Lopez of Lifestyle c.c*


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 2 2009, 11:19 PM~12590647
> *WHATS HAPPENING HOMIE????
> *


chillin just got back from bobs big boy whats up with you those caps and rims look bad ass


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 2 2009, 11:33 PM~12590770
> *Or like
> 
> 
> ...


yup either ones there both baaaddddd :nicoderm:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jan 2 2009, 11:33 PM~12590770
> *Or like
> 
> 
> ...


THATS HOW TO ROLL :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 2 2009, 11:33 PM~12590772
> *chillin just got back from bobs big boy whats up with you those caps and rims look bad ass
> *


JUST GOT HOME TOOK THE 64 FOR A FREEWAY RUN!! :0 :biggrin: NIIIIICE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 2 2009, 11:33 PM~12590772
> *chillin just got back from bobs big boy whats up with you those caps and rims look bad ass
> *


NO NO NO, THE BLACK 67 OF MIKE LOPEZ LOOKS BAD ASS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 2 2009, 12:00 AM~12582108
> *CLEAN CLASSICS AND CAPS WITH MEDALLIONS :0  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


FOR SALE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 3 2009, 09:48 AM~12591364
> *JUST GOT HOME TOOK THE 64 FOR A FREEWAY RUN!! :0  :biggrin:  NIIIIICE
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 5 2009, 02:36 PM~12612594
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WHATS UP MIKE!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Somebody needs to buy these. They're clean as fuck.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jan 6 2009, 10:14 AM~12621257
> *Somebody needs to buy these.  They're clean as fuck.
> *


 :yes: WE DO A "PACKAGE" DEAL ERYK, LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

Haha. My money ain't long like that. I wish!


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eryk_@Jan 6 2009, 10:37 AM~12621392
> *Haha.  My money ain't long like that.  I wish!
> *


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 2 2009, 12:00 AM~12582108
> *CLEAN CLASSICS AND CAPS WITH MEDALLIONS :0  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


FOR SALE


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 2 2009, 12:00 AM~12582108
> *CLEAN CLASSICS AND CAPS WITH MEDALLIONS :0  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

wats the price on these? why havent they sold? look clean as hell :dunno:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jan 12 2009, 01:35 PM~12680635
> *wats the price on these? why havent they sold? look clean as hell :dunno:
> *


PM SENT


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 1 2009, 11:23 PM~12581885
> *HAVE 4 OG TRU CLASSIC MEDALLION CAPS FOR THESE AS WELL, LMK IF INTERESTED IN WHEELS AND CAPS.
> *


do you actually have tru classics? or just the hubs? put a pic of the rims with the hub on if you can


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jan 14 2009, 11:18 AM~12701905
> *do you actually have tru classics? or just the hubs? put a pic of the rims with the hub on if you can
> *


 :uh: MAN DO YOU READ?? START AT THE BEGINNING OF THE TOPIC BEFORE YOU ASK QUESTIONS THAT ARE THAT IGNORANT!!! LOOK AT THE PICTURES WHILE YOUR AT IT YOU CAN ANSWER YOUR OWN QUESTIONS AFTER THAT :angry:


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

pm me


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jan 14 2009, 11:35 AM~12702105
> *pm me
> *


PM SENT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

i just seen these ryan there fuckin cleeeeeeeaaaan :0


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 15 2009, 05:30 PM~12716326
> *i just seen these ryan there fuckin cleeeeeeeaaaan :0
> *


THANKS HOMIE, THEY WILL LOOK GOOD ON SOMEONES RIDE!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

some shit that these arent sold

if they fit my ride i would have been all over em months ago!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 16 2009, 01:17 PM~12724263
> *some shit that these arent sold
> 
> if they fit my ride i would have been all over em months ago!
> *


THEY ARE IN MY LIVING ROOM WAITING FOR A NEW OWNER


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 16 2009, 04:29 PM~12726065
> *THEY ARE IN MY LIVING ROOM WAITING FOR A NEW OWNER
> *


MY DAD CALLED YOU AND LEFT A MESSAGE WITH I BELIEVE YOUR MOTHER. MY DAD IS STILL WAITING FOR A CALL AND IS STILL INTERESTED. PLEASE CALL 559-408-8547...RUBEN....THANK YOU


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd_@Jan 16 2009, 08:23 PM~12728221
> *MY DAD CALLED YOU AND LEFT A MESSAGE WITH I BELIEVE YOUR MOTHER. MY DAD IS STILL WAITING FOR A CALL AND IS STILL INTERESTED. PLEASE CALL 559-408-8547...RUBEN....THANK YOU
> *


LOL, THAT WAS MY WIFE I WILL BE SURE TO TELL HER YOU SAID SHE SOUNDS OLD ON THE PHONE!! :roflmao: ILL GET AT YOUR POP TOMORROW  BIG RY


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd+Jan 16 2009, 07:23 PM~12728221-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



COMEDY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: PRICE JUST WENT UP :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 18 2009, 03:23 PM~12741580
> *COMEDY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: PRICE JUST WENT UP :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by droppedltd+Jan 16 2009, 07:23 PM~12728221-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## hoppin62 (Aug 19, 2007)

What's up Big RYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY! :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

:biggrin: Holler


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 19 2009, 05:14 PM~12751592
> *What's up Big RYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!  :biggrin:
> *


HOW ARE YOU SAMMY!! HOPE ALL IS WELL WITH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 19 2009, 06:12 PM~12752147
> *:biggrin: Holler
> *


THINKING ABOUT IT :scrutinize:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

wuts up bro? still got these? 

wuts going on? :dunno:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by poppa68_KI_4life_@Jan 20 2009, 05:14 PM~12763586
> *  wuts up bro? still got these?
> 
> wuts going on?  :dunno:
> *


SITTING IN MY LIVING ROOM :biggrin: WAITING ON A NEW OWNER


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

PPPPLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAASSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEE

MMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!

ya know..


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 20 2009, 08:00 PM~12765316
> *PPPPLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAASSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> MMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 20 2009, 08:00 PM~12765316
> *PPPPLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAASSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> MMMMMMMMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!
> ...


INFO IS TO YA!!


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

income tax


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 22 2009, 07:41 PM~12786605
> *income tax
> *


NICE!! :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

POSSIBLE DEAL IN THE WORKS :nicoderm:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

SOLD? :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jan 24 2009, 10:54 AM~12801567
> *SOLD? :biggrin:
> *


SHOULD KNOW MORE TODAY!!  PRETTY SURE ITS A DONE DEAL, ILL LYK ASAP


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

DEAL PENDING :biggrin:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

SOLD!!!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Jan 26 2009, 11:14 PM~12819513
> *SOLD!!!
> *



congrats!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jan 30 2009, 04:06 PM~12860722
> *congrats!
> *


THANKS


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

Maybe he was talkin to me!! LOL :biggrin:  :dunno:


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Jan 30 2009, 05:00 PM~12861119
> *Maybe he was talkin to me!!  LOL  :biggrin:    :dunno:
> *


MY BAD, CONGRATS MAN!! :thumbsup:


----------

